# is it safe to use TORNADO SILICON 250CST



## shanky cuber (Dec 24, 2014)

hi guys i am from India and i found this lubricant http://www.ebay.in/itm/TORNADO-SILI...N_Toys_Games_School_Stuff&hash=item1e93199e42 on eBay i have a dayan zhanchi and i want to know if it is safe to use this lubricant on my cube if anyone has used it please help me and what does cst mean i was actually looking to buy trxxas 50k lube can anyone please convert the units i want the vicosity to be like lubiks or traxxas 50 k please help
thanks in advance


----------

